# new 180 gallon rescape



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

hello, i just did some drasting rescaping to my tank and added many plants as of right now the tank holds:
Anubias Hasafolia
Anubias bateri
Anubias nana
Anubias Garbon
Alternanthera reineckii 'rosaefolia'
Hemianthus callitrichoides 'Cuba'
Java Moss
Riccia fluitans
(mini Riccia) Riccia sp 'Dwarf'
Rotala macrandra
Echinodorus 'Red Flame'
Echinodorus 'Red Rubin'
Echinodorus cordifolius 'Tropica Marble Queen'
Echinodorus amazonicus
Echinodorus 'Klenier Bar'
Barclaya longifolia 'red'
Blyxa japonica








let me know what you think and anny suggestions to how i might improve this scape would be greatly appreciated thank you, kyle

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/aquascaping/40721-my-new-diy-180-gallon-naquarium.html


----------



## Jessie (Apr 23, 2007)

Awesome, Kyle!

I love the terrace-effect with the moss and driftwood. That adds a really appealing dynamic. I would definitely consider adding more plants and perhaps replacing the printed background with a solid color. It's so busy that it's hard to see what's really going on in your tank.

Keep it up!!

BTW -- how do you like that Barclaya? I'm thinking of picking some up.


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

Kyle, I like it....

Could you post some different pics at some angles? It is difficult to recommend improvements given the current pics. I agree with Jessie....it is a BIG tank, and it does look kinda "busy".....maybe try close up pics dividing the tank into thirds or quarters (?) would help lend itself to a more detailed critique.

Also, given the size of the tank, it is difficult to recommend changes, as a "large" rubin sword, for example, would make a great midground plant in YOUR tank, but a better background plant in smaller tanks. Blyxa in your tank is the foreground plant, but a midground plant in my comparative measly 100G and 40G tanks 

It promises a ton of potential, Kyle!! I can say that for sure!


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

im trying to find an image hosting site that will host larger pics, cuz the pic i took is actually the size of my computer screen but every site resizes it to around the size of the pic i posted ill try to find a site where i can post larger pics, jessie, the tiger lotus in my tank took off in a relatively short amount of time when i got it, it was just a bulb,and now it is 10 inches tall has over 30 leaves : ), if you have experience in keeping plants the lotus should not be a problem


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

hello, i just purchased 10 pots of hc 10 pots of narrow leaf micro sword 25 pygmy chain swords, and 5 pots of four leaf clover, hopefully this will fill out the foreground ill post a pic when it all comes and i add it to my tank


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)




----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

ok i added some ore hc and moved thing around a bit... what do you all think i could do to make it look less cluttered any advice would be appeciated, thanks


----------



## gas (Jul 27, 2006)

I like your tank , there many possibility to make a super tank in there 
Just a few advices :
Divide your HC by 4 or more , it grows faster.
Make a midground and a foreground (i can see HC in background and blyxa in foreground)

Maybe you should try to put your driftwood in diagonal cuz the echinodorus will hide the java moss and this can give another good style.
But its just my opinion and its your tank.


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

Ok so my 180 gallon aquarium was posted awhile ago, and so some of you may or may not know this was my first planted tank from, since then I have built and scaped a couple iwagami style tanks and a couple "rainforest" style CRS tanks. Since this 180 gallon scape I feel I have drastically improved as an aquascaper (yet still have MUCH to learn) and have recently been able to create more of a "theme" for my recent tanks (eg. iwagami or rainforest). I now look at my 180 gallon and realize that it lacks any theme or focal mood. So my newest project is to convert this 180 gallon tank into a Traditional Dutch style aquarium. I figure my aquarium is big enough and I have seen enough Dutch style tanks to fall in love with them yet never have tried creating one before. I would like to create this scape and traditionally Dutch as possible. I have read all over the net that Dutch tanks are some of the hardest to scape and maintain, well I am up for the challenge! : ) I was wondering Is there any info or websites that someone can refer me to of some very well presented traditional Dutch style tank photos that I could study. Or if you have a Dutch style tank or your own that you could send me photos of : ). I Want to plan this entire scape out very intricately on my computer and have all the plants chosen before I start scaping so that when the day comes to put all the plants in the aquarium. I have a concrete idea to scape by, making it easier to create central Dutch theme from the very start rater than throw a bunch of plants in my tank that I like and see what happens (which is the basis for how my 180 gallon looks right now).


----------

